# Rate my skinny ass



## mindycandy (Dec 21, 2016)

Let me know what you guys think of my ass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 21, 2016)

I like being humiliated and abused. So if you're into degrading and humiliating women. Pleassse message me! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## charley (Dec 21, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> I like being humiliated and abused. So if you're into degrading and humiliating women. Pleassse message me!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk




.... well I'm not going to abuse or humiliate you, lol, I could give you a spanking....     ..


----------



## solidassears (Dec 21, 2016)

A, maybe A+ very nice IMO and I have see a lot of asses!


----------



## Sherk (Dec 21, 2016)

Any vids? Or are you a gimmick?


----------



## Sherk (Dec 21, 2016)

Definitely a troll gimmick. Scroll through her post history. Same pics and comments in every thread. Post something new and write IMF or a members name on yourself. Post a vid of said humiliation you like on here. The board will humiliate the shit out of you for it.


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 21, 2016)

Sherk said:


> Definitely a troll gimmick. Scroll through her post history. Same pics and comments in every thread. Post something new and write IMF or a members name on yourself. Post a vid of said humiliation you like on here. The board will humiliate the shit out of you for it.


Um.. ok sherk. I guess I'll stop posting then. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 21, 2016)

Sherk said:


> Definitely a troll gimmick. Scroll through her post history. Same pics and comments in every thread. Post something new and write IMF or a members name on yourself. Post a vid of said humiliation you like on here. The board will humiliate the shit out of you for it.


I have posted so many pictures of myself. Even wrote my name on my ass lol. Then you message me trying to get more. Lmao! Am I the troll? Or are you just a creepy stalker? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sherk (Dec 21, 2016)

Prove you're not a troll. Post a pick with IMF or AZZA on yourself.


----------



## HDGROWTH (Dec 21, 2016)

Pretty sure one of those ass pics ive beat it to on tumblr 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Dec 21, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> I have posted so many pictures of myself. Even wrote my name on my ass lol. Then you message me trying to get more. Lmao! Am I the troll? Or are you just a creepy stalker?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk




....  I think you're real ....  'real sweet'....       ...      lol ...


----------



## bringthepain23 (Dec 21, 2016)

I would eat it


----------



## Arnold (Dec 21, 2016)

she got mad and left us.


----------



## Belle. (Dec 21, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> Or are you just a creepy stalker?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


 he is. he does it to all the girls. ignore him.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 21, 2016)

lol@ belle


----------



## Sherk (Dec 21, 2016)

I stalked her today. This morning she was on 7 different boards. By the time I called her out she was only on 3. Go figure. I asked for some pics in pm and she delivered. Found out it was really azza. He sent me his latest collection of browneyes and old cock sock pics of JD. My Spank bank material is now complete.


----------



## Belle. (Dec 21, 2016)

SheriV said:


> lol@ belle


 aaaaaand he just proved my point. LMAO


----------



## Rubisean (Dec 21, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> I like being humiliated and abused. So if you're into degrading and humiliating women. Pleassse message me!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


Try me bitch.... I'll make you whimper in a corner

Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## CG (Dec 21, 2016)

Lol shit. Not surprised to be honest


----------



## CG (Dec 21, 2016)

Aka Macy


----------



## SheriV (Dec 21, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> I like being humiliated and abused. So if you're into degrading and humiliating women. Pleassse message me!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk



.
try asf!


----------



## CG (Dec 21, 2016)

SheriV said:


> .
> try asf!



Lmao fuck asf bring back imf to the glory (hole) days


----------



## SheriV (Dec 21, 2016)

Cgrant said:


> Lmao fuck asf bring back imf to the glory (hole) days




.
I was thinking the using and abusing women part

but YEAH..please bring IMF back to life!!!


----------



## CG (Dec 21, 2016)

Agreed. Asf has its place. And that place is for 4chan fans that occasionally lift. 

Putting more energy in to IMF myself


----------



## SheriV (Dec 21, 2016)

cgrant said:


> agreed. Asf has its place. And that place is for 4chan fans that occasionally lift.
> 
> Putting more energy in to imf myself




yey!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 21, 2016)

Cgrant said:


> Agreed. Asf has its place. And that place is for 4chan fans that occasionally lift.
> 
> Putting more energy in to IMF myself


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 21, 2016)

I was just kidding  I like being humiliated and abused. Like I said. I'd love to rip my holes for you guys "phonesex" style if you wanna message me

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubisean (Dec 21, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> I was just kidding  I like being humiliated and abused. Like I said. I'd love to rip my holes for you guys "phonesex" style if you wanna message me
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


Text me bitch

Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 21, 2016)

Cgrant said:


> Lmao fuck asf bring back imf to the glory (hole) days


What's a glory hole?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 21, 2016)

Oh and I'm not writing anymore shit on myself. That mindy on my ass took forever to get off lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubisean (Dec 21, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> Oh and I'm not writing anymore shit on myself. That mindy on my ass took forever to get off lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


How long did it take to get the slut off

Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## SheriV (Dec 21, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> Oh and I'm not writing anymore shit on myself. That mindy on my ass took forever to get off lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk



.

washable marker/crayola


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 21, 2016)

SheriV said:


> .
> 
> washable marker/crayola


I used a permanent marker by accident lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Dec 21, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> What's a glory hole?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk




http://www.xvideos.com/video10725195/gloryhole_amateur_slut_loves_sucking


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 21, 2016)

Cgrant said:


> http://www.xvideos.com/video10725195/gloryhole_amateur_slut_loves_sucking


Haha omg! I like it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Dec 21, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> Haha omg! I like it
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk



Try it out. Then share a vid


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 21, 2016)

Cgrant said:


> Try it out. Then share a vid


Hmm...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 21, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


What's that site? Xvideos.com? I don't need a membership?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Dec 21, 2016)

SheriV said:


> .
> I was thinking the using and abusing women part
> 
> but YEAH..please bring IMF back to life!!!





... bring IMF back to life..??       .. but can we do without the guys bragging about their guns, & how big they are ??    there's one clown over there who's always bragging about how he's LEO, & every post has his height, weight, BMI....    every post is so predictable & boring..  & demeaning chicks is tasteless,,, but it seems to be all they have to talk about...  GMFB !!!


----------



## CG (Dec 21, 2016)

Of yourself lol


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 21, 2016)

Good night assholes!  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubisean (Dec 21, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> Good night assholes!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


Good night pussyface

Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 21, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> What's a glory hole?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


you look like you too young to be here, just saying


----------



## Arnold (Dec 21, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> Good night assholes!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Dec 22, 2016)

I'd do it


----------



## charley (Dec 22, 2016)

.... very nice eyes , your lips are hot , you look good Mindy ....    ...


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 22, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> Good night assholes!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk



Very nice!


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 22, 2016)

Sherk said:


> Prove you're not a troll. Post a pick with IMF or AZZA on yourself.



why bring me into this? anyway Prince i must bring traffic here


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 22, 2016)

Sherk said:


> I stalked her today. This morning she was on 7 different boards. By the time I called her out she was only on 3. Go figure. I asked for some pics in pm and she delivered. Found out it was really azza. He sent me his latest collection of browneyes and old cock sock pics of JD. My Spank bank material is now complete.



fuckoff idiot


----------



## Sherk (Dec 22, 2016)

Glad to see nothing has changed with you buddy lol


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 22, 2016)

My winter nails 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Dec 22, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> My winter nails
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk



Oh cute nails!


----------



## SheriV (Dec 22, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> you look like you too young to be here, just saying



This has run through my mind  ..but she reminds me of a tiny little girl I know that's in her 20s...so idk


----------



## Sherk (Dec 22, 2016)

She looks of age to me judging from her other pics. 
@sheriV, love the avi.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 22, 2016)

Sherk said:


> She looks of age to me judging from her other pics.
> @sheriV, love the avi.



Thank you!

Ya. Maybe


----------



## CG (Dec 22, 2016)

Prob old enough... moar research to follow


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 22, 2016)

Me and mah girls! This past summer 





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Dec 22, 2016)

....  you ain't the only one that got ass  ...      ..


----------



## Pumper23 (Dec 22, 2016)

charley said:


> ....  You ain't the only one that got ass  ...      ..


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 22, 2016)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## mindycandy (Dec 22, 2016)

Lol that's it no more! It's so hard to write on your own ass lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sherk (Dec 22, 2016)

Prince offers his services free of charge. His hand writing is script like.


----------



## Rubisean (Dec 22, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> Lol that's it no more! It's so hard to write on your own ass lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


I wrote mindy's candy on my dick 

Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## Sherk (Dec 22, 2016)

Rubisean said:


> I wrote mindy's candy on my dick
> 
> Dbol breakfast of champions



Pics or it didn't happen. Oh wait, ASF is the gay bodybuilding site. Never mind. Disregard.


----------



## Rubisean (Dec 22, 2016)

@MindyCandy do you want to answer that

Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 22, 2016)

Rubisean said:


> @MindyCandy do you want to answer that
> 
> Dbol breakfast of champions


Haha text it to me

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Dec 22, 2016)

Sherk said:


> Pics or it didn't happen. Oh wait, ASF is the gay bodybuilding site. Never mind. Disregard.



Ya pls don't ghey up imf like asf


----------



## Arnold (Dec 22, 2016)

Sherk said:


> Prince offers his services free of charge. His hand writing is script like.



absolutely.


----------



## Sherk (Dec 22, 2016)

SheriV said:


> Ya pls don't ghey up imf like asf



I've been surrounded by homos and trannies for so long over there I got confused. I do miss capts ass avi though.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 22, 2016)

Sherk said:


> I've been surrounded by homos and trannies for so long over there I got confused. I do miss capts ass avi though.



I like his avi over here.


----------



## Rubisean (Dec 22, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> Haha text it to me
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


Done

Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## bigsean320 (Dec 22, 2016)

It's beautiful, nothing to worry about, def sexy

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommygunz (Dec 22, 2016)

This place died when the Jews ran off the bodybuilders and left it to the lonesome losers. 
There's not a web cam fish on the face of the earth that will bring it back. 

You want to bring this place back to its former glory? Bring back the juice.


----------



## CG (Dec 22, 2016)

tommygunz said:


> This place died when the Jews ran off the bodybuilders and left it to the lonesome losers.
> There's not a web cam fish on the face of the earth that will bring it back.
> 
> You want to bring this place back to its former glory? Bring back the juice.



Idk if I agree. This place gained popularity and really grew when gear was in the background. Before the latest "fitness craze" over the last 3-4 years, before every single skinny fat broad realized they could lift, before instagram, there was IM. There were plenty of active trainers, athletes, fans and amateurs of every kind; they were here for the community, the advice and the camaraderie. People like p-funk, built, vic, min0lee, Twist (before he was a cunt) osl (before he turned to a piece of shit), fufu, akira, gazhole. Fuck I could go on for fucking days. All people that made this place great before the flux of gear pushers. Fuck, even the early trolls and crews that came over from MD (DRSE ) added to the community. SFW's bipolar chiseled body, Saneys quarterly meltdowns, thecaptn' and his Aussie brand of everything. 

What I'm getting at is this: gear is a part of this lifestyle. Gear was not always the forefront of this community. Gear will always be here. But it doesn't need to be the primary attraction. 

I like you and your input a lot, but I 100% disagree bro. 

/rant


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 23, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk



Only room for one slutt here girl, these boys are gonna pound my cute arse.







Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 23, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## bigsean320 (Dec 23, 2016)

You're perfect the way you are trust me you have a beautiful can love those butt cheeks I wish they were in front of me shaking awesome whatever you're doing maybe some lunches but other than that I'd love to see that ass clap and girl do your thing

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

If you guys need to release some aggression, or just like to humiliate and abuse me over the phone. Give me a humiliating degrading name based on my skinny face. Message me! When we talk, I'll say anything or do anything you want. I like being used  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubisean (Dec 23, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> If you guys need to release some aggression, or just like to humiliate and abuse me over the phone. Give me a humiliating degrading name based on my skinny face. Message me! When we talk, I'll say anything or do anything you want. I like being used
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


Your new name is UFB , hope you like it

Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

UBF? Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubisean (Dec 23, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> UBF? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


Ha ha, I am a mean asshole lol

Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## Rubisean (Dec 23, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> Haha text it to me
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


Did you like the cock pick with mindy's candy written on it.  Lol

Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## bringthepain23 (Dec 23, 2016)

can I eat you're ass?


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

Helping my momma paint. I look like a skinny dear caught in headlights lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

bringthepain23 said:


> can I eat you're ass?


Message me sir

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## bringthepain23 (Dec 23, 2016)

how do I do that message new to this


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

bringthepain23 said:


> how do I do that message new to this


Click on my profile. And send message

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## bringthepain23 (Dec 23, 2016)

Can you message me I can get this Please


----------



## Sherk (Dec 23, 2016)

You need 11 posts to pm


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

Sherk said:


> You need 11 posts to pm


Sucks for him then lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubisean (Dec 23, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> Sucks for him then lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


Haha

Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

Rubisean said:


> Haha
> 
> Dbol breakfast of champions


You know I help you unload lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## bringthepain23 (Dec 23, 2016)

thanks guys


----------



## Rubisean (Dec 23, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> You know I help you unload lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


My girl.... how in the hell am I going to bust that ass when you are painting with your moms....she almost caught us with my cock down your throat before lol

Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## bringthepain23 (Dec 23, 2016)

message sent


----------



## Rubisean (Dec 23, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> You know I help you unload lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


Yup, it does not take much with that skinny throat


Rubisean said:


> My girl.... how in the hell am I going to bust that ass when you are painting with your moms....she almost caught us with my cock down your throat before lol
> 
> Dbol breakfast of champions




Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## bringthepain23 (Dec 23, 2016)

anyone else feel like Chris Hansen is going to come out of no where?


----------



## Rubisean (Dec 23, 2016)

bringthepain23 said:


> anyone else feel like Chris Hansen is going to come out of no where?


I think she is a cop... be careful

Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## bringthepain23 (Dec 23, 2016)

I think you are right


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 23, 2016)

Rubisean said:


> I think she is a cop... be careful
> 
> Dbol breakfast of champions


I said this after her first post


----------



## ordawg1 (Dec 23, 2016)

Thread needs less talk and more pics and vids -OD


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

Rubisean said:


> I think she is a cop... be careful
> 
> Dbol breakfast of champions


Lol you make me fuck myself all the time over the phone

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> I said this after her first post


Heckler please leave me alone. It's getting creepy and annoying now

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubisean (Dec 23, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> Lol you make me fuck myself all the time over the phone
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


And I am going to again in a little while...
I want the most painful hole that will make us cry

Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## Rubisean (Dec 23, 2016)

Rubisean said:


> And I am going to again in a little while...
> I want the most painful hole that will make us cry
> 
> Dbol breakfast of champions


I  mean you cry bitch.... lol

Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## charley (Dec 23, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> Heckler please leave me alone. It's getting creepy and annoying now
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk



........   What did you do , Uncle Hecky.... 'grab her by the pussy' ??? .....     ..   lol


----------



## bringthepain23 (Dec 23, 2016)

guys I don't know I was texting her asked her if she was a cop and turned it around on me asking me if I was a cop now she thinks I am a cop witch I am not at all now telling me to leave her alone watch out guys


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 23, 2016)

charley said:


> ........   What did you do , Uncle Hecky.... 'grab her by the pussy' ??? .....     ..   lol


lmao, random spammer appears in the last few days spamming us with pics of her ass and pming us her number. no one cares about you painting the walls of your studio appartment.


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 23, 2016)

bringthepain23 said:


> guys I don't know I was texting her asked her if she was a cop and turned it around on me asking me if I was a cop now she thinks I am a cop witch I am not at all now telling me to leave her alone watch out guys


psycho


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> lmao, random spammer appears in the last few days spamming us with pics of her ass and pming us her number. no one cares about you painting the walls of your studio appartment.


You care enough to follow ever post I put up. Geez leave me alone you lonely fat guy

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

bringthepain23 said:


> guys I don't know I was texting her asked her if she was a cop and turned it around on me asking me if I was a cop now she thinks I am a cop witch I am not at all now telling me to leave her alone watch out guys


Yea. You're the cop! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubisean (Dec 23, 2016)

@MindyCandy,  ya'll better watch out fo her she will kick all your asses

Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> Yea. You're the cop!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what really happened 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## bringthepain23 (Dec 23, 2016)

yeah thats what happen I AM NO COP SLUT PIG


----------



## bringthepain23 (Dec 23, 2016)

al I did was ask a question and you turned it around on me well done


----------



## charley (Dec 23, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> lmao, random spammer appears in the last few days spamming us with pics of her ass and pming us her number. no one cares about you painting the walls of your studio appartment.




.. yo heck..  let's give her some time & see what's up.... you know the old saying "any port in the storm" ...  & her ass is better than Azza's 'sweet cheeks'...it's nice to see more people posting >>>>>


----------



## charley (Dec 23, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> That's what really happened
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk



The truth will set you free............


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

charley said:


> .. yo heck..  let's give her some time & see what's up.... you know the old saying "any port in the storm" ...  & her ass is better than Azza's 'sweet cheeks'...it's nice to see more people posting >>>>>


Heckler is a retard. When have I asked anything illegal? All I want is to be used abused and humiliated by you men. And I can help you cum over the phone. Is that illegal? Lmao! I'm asking guys to have phonesex with me! You're retards. I guess writing on my ass and posting my naked pics is not enough. So ok heckler. No more pictures because of your paranoid retarded fat ass! No one wants to bust you with all your fat burners that don't work! Living in your mom's basement harassing women that wanna please men lol. Go turn your Xbox on

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## bringthepain23 (Dec 23, 2016)

someone is pissed


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 23, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> You care enough to follow ever post I put up. Geez leave me alone you lonely fat guy
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


you care enough to post in a forum I been a member of for years and you been here a couple of days yes I'm following you cause your mom wants you to eat a damn sammmich


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> you care enough to post in a forum I been a member of for years and you been here a couple of days yes I'm following you cause your mom wants you to eat a damn sammmich


Ok. I'll stop! Bye 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## bringthepain23 (Dec 23, 2016)

Please dont go


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 23, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> Helping my momma paint. I look like a skinny dear caught in headlights lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Dec 23, 2016)

... Mindy , you're encouraging posting on this site ... I think you're doing a great job.....    just protect yourself !!!!     ....


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> you care enough to post in a forum I been a member of for years and you been here a couple of days yes I'm following you cause your mom wants you to eat a damn sammmich


Ok Heckler you can have all the guys attention now. I will not post anymore pics ok? I'm sorry I took the attention from you. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 23, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> Ok. I'll stop! Bye
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


lolz, so you post your ass all over and random pics and claim to love abuse and melt so damn quick. SMH typical woman has know idea what she wants


----------



## bringthepain23 (Dec 23, 2016)

I am not a cop i want to watch u pee


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> lolz, so you post your ass all over and random pics and claim to love abuse and melt so damn quick. SMH typical woman has know idea what she wants


Text me then. I'll make you cum when we talk! Oh wait? Is that illegal? Sorry I don't wanna get arrested. Leave me alone! If you don't wanna use me. Leave me alone 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 23, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> Ok Heckler you can have all the guys attention now. I will not post anymore pics ok? I'm sorry I took the attention from you.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


[h=1]Forum: Anything Goes[/h]
*WARNING* - Do not enter this forum if you get offended easily, just about anything is allowed in here and there is very little moderation! All hate, trash talking, flame wars, adult material, etc., is allowed in here. Adults 18+ Years Old Only!


----------



## bringthepain23 (Dec 23, 2016)

can I watch u pee??


----------



## VTX (Dec 23, 2016)

Well I come over from ASF to see whats going on over here and sure enough I find y'all in anything goes. "PIT"


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> [h=1]Forum: Anything Goes[/h]
> *WARNING* - Do not enter this forum if you get offended easily, just about anything is allowed in here and there is very little moderation! All hate, trash talking, flame wars, adult material, etc., is allowed in here. Adults 18+ Years Old Only!


Haha so you calling me a cop is part of that. Oh ok I didn't know .. but just as I said. No more pictures of myself because it offends you Mr. Heckler 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## bringthepain23 (Dec 23, 2016)

looks Like the fun is over


----------



## bringthepain23 (Dec 23, 2016)

why do you get so mad when people ask if you are a cop?


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

bringthepain23 said:


> why do you get so mad when people ask if you are a cop?


Why did you? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## bringthepain23 (Dec 23, 2016)

heckler do u like little boys lol


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

bringthepain23 said:


> why do you get so mad when people ask if you are a cop?








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## bringthepain23 (Dec 23, 2016)

do U think I would be in a open form talking about shit if I was a cop


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## bringthepain23 (Dec 23, 2016)

I take steroid drink and smoke weed would a cop say that


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

I think heckler is mad coz I got all the boys attention. Sorry heckler

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## bringthepain23 (Dec 23, 2016)

is she right Heckler?


----------



## bringthepain23 (Dec 23, 2016)

she does have a nice little ass that can be taken


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

Heckler the molester

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubisean (Dec 23, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> I think heckler is mad coz I got all the boys attention. Sorry heckler
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


Hey I ain't a cop either.... now let me bust that ass

Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

Rubisean said:


> Hey I ain't a cop either.... now let me bust that ass
> 
> Dbol breakfast of champions


I know you're not. If you were we need heckler the molester arrested

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubisean (Dec 23, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> I know you're not. If you were we need heckler the molester arrested
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


How do know I am not a cop @MindyCandy 

Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## bringthepain23 (Dec 23, 2016)

rubisean I think  she needs some DP


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

What's DP?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## bringthepain23 (Dec 23, 2016)

one in the front one in the back at the same time double penetration


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

Haha omg

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubisean (Dec 23, 2016)

bringthepain23 said:


> one in the front one in the back at the same time double penetration


She does not give up the pussy...
She only takes it in the head and ass.



Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

My tight throat

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sherk (Dec 23, 2016)

@bringthepain23, you're trying way to hard and begging to some random girl on the interwebs. You need to get out brotha and get some real pussy.


----------



## Rubisean (Dec 23, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> My tight throat
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


Yes the scrawny throat too

Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

Sherk said:


> @bringthepain23, you're trying way to hard and begging to some random girl on the interwebs. You need to get out brotha and get some real pussy.


Haha he's my neighbor 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

Where's @heckler7 ? Heckler the molester!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## bringthepain23 (Dec 23, 2016)

thats for the info Sherk I do ok with the pussie mindycandy gives me that ass ever night


----------



## Rubisean (Dec 23, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> My tight throat
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


I like to  hear that sound it makes when I'm am deep down your throat,
You know when I shoved my balls into your mouth while my cock was down your throat and I pinched your nose so you could not breathe 

Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 23, 2016)

Read enough to know this is ALL bullshit. 


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 23, 2016)

RubiSean - you struggling to make progress with this girl? You're trying the hardest.


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## bringthepain23 (Dec 23, 2016)

its all in good fun


----------



## Rubisean (Dec 23, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> RubiSean - you struggling to make progress with this girl? You're trying the hardest.
> 
> 
> Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


One more qualude

Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 23, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> RubiSean - you struggling to make progress with this girl? You're trying the hardest.
> 
> 
> Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


lolz, cant get past interwebz first base without giving her his credit card information first


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> lolz, cant get past interwebz first base without giving her his credit card information first


Hey! Heckler the molester! Where you been? Call of duty needed you?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 23, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> Hey! Heckler the molester! Where you been? Call of duty needed you?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


got a little thing called a job, hows the web cam whoring business going, are you getting enough request to see your tapped out butthole to keep your apartment


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

@heckler7 hope you didn't molest any kids while you were gone

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 23, 2016)

lolz, is that your law enforcement department, being a tranny streetwalker. just cause you look like a meth addict doesnt mean you need to act like one


----------



## bringthepain23 (Dec 23, 2016)

heckler whats your COD name


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> lolz, is that your law enforcement department, being a tranny streetwalker. just cause you look like a meth addict doesnt mean you need to act like one


Um.. sure. Did you register in your town like a good child molester?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 23, 2016)

bringthepain23 said:


> heckler whats your COD name


trollz keep a trolling, why dont you lift some weight faggot


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> trollz keep a trolling, why dont you lift some weight faggot


Aww.. now I'm a troll again :/ .. but you know what? You're still a child molester. Heckler the fat molester 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## bringthepain23 (Dec 23, 2016)

I got you're faggot right here you little bitch go play with some kids


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> trollz keep a trolling, why dont you lift some weight faggot


You lift heavy weight every day. When you get up off that couch fat boy! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## bringthepain23 (Dec 23, 2016)

heckler is just making up for his small man hood


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 23, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> Aww.. now I'm a troll again :/ .. but you know what? You're still a child molester. Heckler the fat molester
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


wasnt talking to crack head


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 23, 2016)

bringthepain23 said:


> heckler is just making up for his small man hood


thats what you tell all the little boys when the stick their penis in your dumpster mouth


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> thats what you tell all the little boys when the stick their penis in your dumpster mouth


Not everyone is like you Heckler

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## bringthepain23 (Dec 23, 2016)

your the child molester who is registered in 10 states


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 23, 2016)

why are you so upset that I turned down your offer, I didnt insult you. your taking it very personal. what happened in your life that brought you to trolling a bb forum for dirty pussy pics?


----------



## bringthepain23 (Dec 23, 2016)

your mom told me to come here


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 23, 2016)

bringthepain23 said:


> your the child molester who is registered in 10 states


your very suspect bro and not original at all. you must have a hard time making friend in the real world


----------



## bringthepain23 (Dec 23, 2016)

how am I suspect


----------



## Rubisean (Dec 23, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> RubiSean - you struggling to make progress with this girl? You're trying the hardest.
> 
> 
> Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


You got it all wrong bro, it is a game....
I promise I know her way better than anyone here.
Ya'll  seem to think I just met her yesterday.



Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 23, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> Text me then. I'll make you cum when we talk! Oh wait? Is that illegal? Sorry I don't wanna get arrested. Leave me alone! If you don't wanna use me. Leave me alone
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


this and this from pm I wont post you number because thats against forum rules. dont wanna see your dirty cum cave troll

Text me 609-000-0000

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

@Heckler7 wants me because he said my ass was small enough to be a little boys lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 23, 2016)

bringthepain23 said:


> how am I suspect


it must suck to be your penis, has it ever tried commuting suicide.


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

Uh duh! That's what I've been doing for men here. Sorry I'm not a little boy and you turned me down. Child molester!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubisean (Dec 23, 2016)

@MindyCandy tell them what happened when you visited Florida 

Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

Heckler the molester!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## bringthepain23 (Dec 23, 2016)

heckler just ask your mom and things will be fine


----------



## bringthepain23 (Dec 23, 2016)

I might be your dad


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> it must suck to be your penis, has it ever tried commuting suicide.


At least his penis hasn't been in a little boys ass! Heckler the molester 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 23, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> @Heckler7 wants me because he said my ass was small enough to be a little boys lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


this is a misquote, I said your a tranny with a terrible tuck job. sorry your life is so sad that you became a troll. and I dont believe for a minute that ass is tite, you live in new jersey so you fuck niggers on the first of the month for that welfare check money cause thats what crack heads do


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> this is a misquote, I said your a tranny with a terrible tuck job. sorry your life is so sad that you became a troll. and I dont believe for a minute that ass is tite, you live in new jersey so you fuck niggers on the first of the month for that welfare check money cause thats what crack heads do


Yea sure. At least I'm not a registered child molester 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## bringthepain23 (Dec 23, 2016)

so you are a racist  on top of playing with little boys


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 23, 2016)

geezus you trolls are so predictable I owned your minds and barely posted shit. I'm guessing your credit score is 520, is that about right


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> this is a misquote, I said your a tranny with a terrible tuck job. sorry your life is so sad that you became a troll. and I dont believe for a minute that ass is tite, you live in new jersey so you fuck niggers on the first of the month for that welfare check money cause thats what crack heads do


Omg a racist child molester! He only likes white little boys

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> geezus you trolls are so predictable I owned your minds and barely posted shit. I'm guessing your credit score is 520, is that about right


Wtf are you talking about geek!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 23, 2016)

bringthepain23 said:


> so you are a racist  on top of playing with little boys


what minorty fucks your mom, are you a half breed?


----------



## bringthepain23 (Dec 23, 2016)

what does credit score have to do with and thing you Racist


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 23, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> Wtf are you talking about geek!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


absolutely nothing, thats how arbitrary your trolling is


----------



## bringthepain23 (Dec 23, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> what minorty fucks your mom, are you a half breed?


son I told you I fucked your mom then she had you and you where so ugly that i left


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 23, 2016)

bringthepain23 said:


> what does credit score have to do with and thing you Racist


lmao, are you guys sharing the same studio aprtment


----------



## bringthepain23 (Dec 23, 2016)

yeah and you're mom cleans it


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 23, 2016)

bringthepain23 said:


> son I told you I fucked your mom then she had you and you where so ugly that i left


oh no, not another mom joke troll. like i said not original


----------



## bringthepain23 (Dec 23, 2016)

how can it be a joke when its true


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

Don't talk about @heckler7 mom. That's messed up. He doesn't even know her

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

@heckler7 let me help you out. Let's discuss this... why and what attracts you to little kids? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 23, 2016)

heres your life
mindy - my life sucks maybe I can troll bb forum for credit card numbers to scam
me, not interested troll
you - but my skanky pussy is really wet for you
me - still not interested skank
you - please please please
me - no no no


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 23, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> Don't talk about @heckler7 mom. That's messed up. He doesn't even know her
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


lmao, at least she isnt a troll


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> lmao, at least she isnt a troll


Aww.. touchy taking about your mom? Maybe you should apologize to all the kids mom's for molesting their children 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 23, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> Aww.. touchy taking about your mom? Maybe you should apologize to all the kids mom's for molesting their children
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


ok paul, this is boring now


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> ok paul, this is boring now


Aww is Paul one of the little boys that makes you hard? Sure I'll be Paul baby 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 23, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> yes im  Paul im a nigger faggot
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


I knew it mindy is a nigger faggot


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> I knew it mindy is a nigger faggot


Yes heckler. Yes whatever turns you on sir. Please do not molest anymore children

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## bringthepain23 (Dec 23, 2016)

is paul you're online name for kiddie porn


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

Omg he's so sick

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubisean (Dec 23, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> ok paul, this is boring now


@heckler7 you talk shit about me not getting to first base but you are getting your ass handed to you by a 95lb. Girl

Lmfao

Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 23, 2016)

bringthepain23 said:


> is paul you're online name for kiddie porn


paul you dont have to log into the other gimmick now, its just lame


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> paul you dont have to log into the other gimmick now, its just lame


@heckler7 is used to handling 60lbs little boys 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 23, 2016)

Rubisean said:


> @heckler7 you talk shit about me not getting to first base but you are getting your ass handed to you by a 95lb. Girl
> 
> Lmfao
> 
> Dbol breakfast of champions


its clear your all the same gimmick, using @Heckler7 is the tell. just saying no originality from one gimmick to the next, anyway we can have fun if this is you game paul


----------



## Rubisean (Dec 23, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> its clear your all the same gimmick, using @Heckler7 is the tell. just saying no originality from one gimmick to the next, anyway we can have fun if this is you game paul


Look at my avatar... I ain't a woman

Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

Heckler likes to talk trash online because he gets a lot of street cred from his call of duty team

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## bringthepain23 (Dec 23, 2016)

heckler or do I say paul how do you deal with life everyday knowing you can't go with in 100feet of a school zone


----------



## Rubisean (Dec 23, 2016)

bringthepain23 said:


> heckler or do I say paul how do you deal with life everyday knowing you can't go with in 100feet of a school zone


Or go toe to toe with a 95lb woman

Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 23, 2016)

trolling me from 3 accounts is the most desperate shit I ever seen, I owned a few minds before but holey shit this is an overboard melt. will you ever recover from this act of desperation. when you wake up in the morning and look in the mirror do you think shit I went from being a nigger faggot to a desperate  internet troll holy fuck my life sux, or is it straight to the crack pipe


----------



## bringthepain23 (Dec 23, 2016)

bro I am your dad and I am half black so please stop with the N word son


----------



## SheriV (Dec 23, 2016)

Rubisean said:


> She does not give up the pussy...
> She only takes it in the head and ass.
> 
> 
> ...




mormon??


----------



## Rubisean (Dec 23, 2016)

I have a big dick that probably weighs as much as mindy... does that mean that their could be four of us Instead of the three you believe

Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## SheriV (Dec 23, 2016)

I approve of any gimmick that gets the site moving


----------



## charley (Dec 23, 2016)

....when I was a kid, my mom bought me and my 12 siblings a cute kitten, within a week it was gone... my mom said that we petted it to death...  all trying to have her at the same time... let's relax...    I'd like a bunch of chicks posting here, from 16yrs old till death....[my age]  ..my favorite female here is Sheri, her posts have earned my respect.... I'm hoping Mindy hangs on , she does nothing to bother me..

... if I was a noob, I wouldn't fuck with heckler to much, he makes a better friend than he does an enemy......


----------



## charley (Dec 23, 2016)

SheriV said:


> I approve of any gimmick that gets the site moving




  ..lol...   there you go !!!!


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 23, 2016)

so a troll and her fake troll accounts wanted to play lets get owned, pretty lame. well work was slow today and I earned a pretty pay check while laughing at your pathetic troll existence. lolz


----------



## Rubisean (Dec 23, 2016)

SheriV said:


> mormon??


Really..... find out for yourself before you call me a moron

Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## SheriV (Dec 23, 2016)

charley said:


> ....when I was a kid, my mom bought me and my 12 siblings a cute kitten, within a week it was gone... my mom said that we petted it to death...  all trying to have her at the same time... let's relax...    I'd like a bunch of chicks posting here, from 16yrs old till death....[my age]  ..my favorite female here is Sheri, her posts have earned my respect.... I'm hoping Mindy hangs on , she does nothing to bother me..
> 
> ... if I was a noob, I wouldn't fuck with heckler to much, he makes a better friend than he does an enemy......



ya this..the fucking with heckler bit is the only part I can honestly say has irritated me


----------



## Rubisean (Dec 23, 2016)

Rubisean said:


> Really..... find out for yourself before you call me a moron
> 
> Dbol breakfast of champions


My bad, mormon.... sorry did not have my glasses and thought you said moron....


Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## SheriV (Dec 23, 2016)

Rubisean said:


> Really..... find out for yourself before you call me a moron
> 
> Dbol breakfast of champions




..
its a religion- try reading


----------



## bringthepain23 (Dec 23, 2016)

ahhh heckler does you're check go to you're white power movement?


----------



## SheriV (Dec 23, 2016)

Rubisean said:


> Really..... find out for yourself before you call me a moron
> 
> Dbol breakfast of champions




..

and I am the proud owner of a pussy- I wont be filling anyones ...anything...without add-ons


----------



## Rubisean (Dec 23, 2016)

SheriV said:


> ..
> its a religion- try reading


Relax read what I posted before your response.... we are good

Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## SheriV (Dec 23, 2016)

charley said:


> ....when I was a kid, my mom bought me and my 12 siblings a cute kitten, within a week it was gone... my mom said that we petted it to death...  all trying to have her at the same time... let's relax...    I'd like a bunch of chicks posting here, from 16yrs old till death....[my age]  ..my favorite female here is Sheri, her posts have earned my respect.... I'm hoping Mindy hangs on , she does nothing to bother me..
> 
> ... if I was a noob, I wouldn't fuck with heckler to much, he makes a better friend than he does an enemy......





also..lol@pet to death

I remember when i was pet to death here and ran off with Jimmy...lol


----------



## SheriV (Dec 23, 2016)

Rubisean said:


> Relax read what I posted before your response.... we are good
> 
> Dbol breakfast of champions



simultaneous response


----------



## Rubisean (Dec 23, 2016)

SheriV said:


> simultaneous response


Yes

Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 23, 2016)

Rubisean said:


> Look at my avatar... I ain't a woman
> 
> Dbol breakfast of champions


neither is mindy she tucks it, but go ahead and pm her your credit card, everyone can tell you never talked to a woman with giving your pin number first


----------



## Rubisean (Dec 23, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> neither is mindy she tucks it, but go ahead and pm her your credit card, everyone can tell you never talked to a woman with giving your pin number first


You are a fool, I know her way better than anyone here... you think I met her yesterday....

She is all woman, if you can't see that you are a real fool.

Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 23, 2016)

Rubisean said:


> You are a fool, I know her way better than anyone here... you think I met her yesterday....
> 
> She is all woman, if you can't see that you are a real fool.
> 
> Dbol breakfast of champions


sorry I totally misread all you honest and deeply profound troll attempts, your right, and excellent posts


----------



## SheriV (Dec 23, 2016)

none of you are allowed to vote in future elections until you figure out your and you're and there, they're and their....and now..moron and mormon


----------



## SheriV (Dec 23, 2016)

two, to, and too ....as well (too)

pole and poll


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 23, 2016)

SheriV said:


> two, to, and too ....as well (too)
> 
> pole and poll


lmao,grammar nazi


----------



## SheriV (Dec 23, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> lmao,grammar nazi




.
its so hard for me to keep in check...lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 23, 2016)

Rubisean said:


> You are a fool, I know her way better than anyone here... you think I met her yesterday....
> 
> She is all woman, if you can't see that you are a real fool.
> 
> Dbol breakfast of champions



Yeah you said that. Give us some details. Or a story of your adventures. Enough of the bullshit cryptic posts.


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## SheriV (Dec 23, 2016)

vids better show up or I'm throwing everyone out


----------



## Rubisean (Dec 23, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Yeah you said that. Give us some details. Or a story of your adventures. Enough of the bullshit cryptic posts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


What is it you want.... DNA 

Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## Sherk (Dec 23, 2016)

This shit went south. Not even interesting anymore. Sounds like a bunch of children squabbling in a school yard.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 23, 2016)

Rubisean said:


> What is it you want.... DNA
> 
> Dbol breakfast of champions




pics,vids,recordings

juicy stories


----------



## SheriV (Dec 23, 2016)

Sherk said:


> This shit went south. Not even interesting anymore. Sounds like a bunch of children squabbling in a school yard.





shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

we almost have porn


----------



## Sherk (Dec 23, 2016)

SheriV said:


> shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> we almost have porn



Good point. Proceed. Porn is very welcomed around here.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 23, 2016)

I was sent some porn by rubisean . .it did not however contain pics


----------



## Rubisean (Dec 23, 2016)

SheriV said:


> I was sent some porn by rubisean . .it did not however contain pics


Really, you wants pics....

Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## SheriV (Dec 23, 2016)

Vids..but I will share them
I unfairly defeated Saney in a video comp ...I had a chainsaw...he had blow job vid...I won because I have tits and I'm well aware..but the blow job vid had way more street cred mileage


----------



## Rubisean (Dec 23, 2016)

SheriV said:


> Vids..but I will share them
> I unfairly defeated Saney in a video comp ...I had a chainsaw...he had blow job vid...I won because I have tits and I'm well aware..but the blow job vid had way more street cred mileage


Tits can rule the world if used properly

Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## SheriV (Dec 23, 2016)

Rubisean said:


> Tits can rule the world if used properly
> 
> Dbol breakfast of champions


Absolutely


----------



## Rubisean (Dec 23, 2016)

SheriV said:


> I was sent some porn by rubisean . .it did not however contain pics


Of her or me

Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## SheriV (Dec 23, 2016)

The porn? It's gonna have to have her in it. If it's just you it's masturbation...and I think we can all agree that if anyone posts masturbation it should be her.


----------



## Rubisean (Dec 23, 2016)

SheriV said:


> The porn? It's gonna have to have her in it. If it's just you it's masturbation...and I think we can all agree that if anyone posts masturbation it should be her.


You are kinda freaky lol

Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## tommygunz (Dec 23, 2016)

SheriV said:


> ..
> 
> and I am the proud owner of a pussy- I wont be filling anyones ...anything...without add-ons



Big true. And it's a very nice pussy from what I have seen. 

You baby girl.


----------



## tommygunz (Dec 23, 2016)

Can't believe I'm back on Limp Dick Forum. But Prince did beg me to come here.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 23, 2016)

tommygunz said:


> Can't believe I'm back on Limp Dick Forum. But Prince did beg me to come here.


.

I would much rather be here


----------



## CG (Dec 23, 2016)

Lmfao this fucking post. What did I just read?! At first I was conflicted between a vet and new pussy. Then, shit went sideways and plenty of people proved that the education system has been broken for years. X2 to Sheri's comment about not voting till you learn to use the English language.  Fucking animals. 

Victory goes to heck btw


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 23, 2016)

SheriV said:


> .
> 
> I would much rather be here



Same deal.

And rubisean is clearly full of shit.

Feel free to provide evidence to the contrary


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## charley (Dec 23, 2016)

SheriV said:


> two, to, and too ....as well (too)
> 
> pole and poll





,,,I two wanna stik my poll in you're thang  ...     ..


----------



## VTX (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm sorry but I think your ass is way to skinny. I don't think that you can build the booty you want by just lifting cocks and swollowing loads. I think you need to add some weight training and increase your calories. Cum, while it may have some protein is not gonna be enough. Well, I don't know how many cocks you suck in a day but I still think you need some meat and potato's. Just Saying!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 24, 2016)

Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JR. (Dec 26, 2016)

Super nice!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Dec 26, 2016)

VTX said:


> I'm sorry but I think your ass is way to skinny. I don't think that you can build the booty you want by just lifting cocks and swollowing loads. I think you need to add some weight training and increase your calories. Cum, while it may have some protein is not gonna be enough. Well, I don't know how many cocks you suck in a day but I still think you need some meat and potato's. Just Saying!



Ouch!


----------



## CG (Dec 26, 2016)

Any mods check the ip's on all these gimmicks and drop the banhammer yet?


----------



## SheriV (Dec 26, 2016)

Too much work..
I think prince one day banned mindy..she hadn't been back since that I've seen.


----------



## Rubisean (Dec 26, 2016)

SheriV said:


> Too much work..
> I think prince one day banned mindy..she hadn't been back since that I've seen.


She will be back

Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## Arnold (Dec 26, 2016)

SheriV said:


> Too much work..
> I think prince one day banned mindy..she hadn't been back since that I've seen.


----------



## VTX (Dec 26, 2016)

I got a message from her on my tap talk a couple hours ago . She thanked me for being an asshole to her. So she must be around.


----------



## CG (Dec 26, 2016)

I'll wait to see how this turns out


----------



## SheriV (Dec 26, 2016)

can I just say?? that if you have a formica counter top in your bathroom or a fucking cultured marble vanity top I don't want to see it in the background?

because I'm judging you on your horrible bathroom at that point


----------



## SheriV (Dec 26, 2016)

its ok that you have it...just hide it thanks

it offends my sensibilities


----------



## Arnold (Dec 26, 2016)

this thread has over 5,000 views.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 26, 2016)

She better get in here and post more pics then


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 26, 2016)

Pics to date are lame. She's a gimmick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SheriV (Dec 26, 2016)

Idk..gimmick got way more attention for her ass pics than I did for mine
She's a popular gimmick at least!


----------



## VTX (Dec 26, 2016)

I complimented your ass Sheri. Much better ass than this girl. She isn't even in the same ball park


----------



## Arnold (Dec 26, 2016)

SheriV said:


> Idk..gimmick got way more attention for her ass pics than I did for mine
> She's a popular gimmick at least!



post a link to yours.


----------



## charley (Dec 26, 2016)

SheriV said:


> Idk..gimmick got way more attention for her ass pics than I did for mine
> She's a popular gimmick at least!




... she came on like a crazy kid, she's exploring .. she said she was gay, then stirred up the 'guys' with a few panty pics... light weight for sure . but cute, I wish she would stay, learn how to fit in... she pm'ed me a few times, & was very polite...no sex overtones, just friendly ...


----------



## SheriV (Dec 26, 2016)

Prince said:


> post a link to yours.



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/216625-its-comforting


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 26, 2016)

she sent me a PM asking if i lived in the USA, i said Australia, never heard from her again, is she gone? like a fart in the wind


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 26, 2016)

SheriV said:


> Idk..gimmick got way more attention for her ass pics than I did for mine
> She's a popular gimmick at least!


because people like to watch a train wreck. put your ass up in its own thread I bet it will get plenty of attention


----------



## CG (Dec 26, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> she sent me a PM asking if i lived in the USA, i said Australia, never heard from her again, is she gone? like a fart in the wind



Fuckin weird. I know some people that live by her area code , might start asking around


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 27, 2016)

It's rubisean trying to get male attention LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rubisean (Dec 27, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> It's rubisean trying to get male attention LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You think she is me.... 

Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## bringthepain23 (Dec 27, 2016)

I ate that ass last night for hours


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 27, 2016)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Dec 27, 2016)

bringthepain23 said:


> I ate that ass last night for hours



Over the phone?


----------



## bigsean320 (Dec 27, 2016)

Nice

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## bringthepain23 (Dec 27, 2016)

take a pic of it open please


----------



## solidassears (Dec 27, 2016)

mindycandy said:


>



Yeah, really nice ass Mindy.. You should have men lining up


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 27, 2016)

Rubisean said:


> You think she is me....
> 
> Dbol breakfast of champions



What's your role? E-pimp? Give us some stories goddamit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 27, 2016)

ok Mindy, in black Texta, write I?m AZZA?s Whore in Training on you, i mean that with respect, its a proof thing, nothing to do with Whores or midget trannys.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 27, 2016)

Replies: 306
Views: 5,461


----------



## charley (Dec 27, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> ok Mindy, in black Texta, write I?m AZZA?s Whore in Training on you, i mean that with respect, its a proof thing, nothing to do with Whores or midget trannys.



... don't let her lead you astray , so far you've lived an highly religious life, this is a time of prayer...


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 27, 2016)

Jesus had his birthday couple days ago, couldn?t go out anywhere, everywhere was closed.


----------



## charley (Dec 27, 2016)

..OMG !!!Jesus is having birthday sex .... ???


----------



## SheriV (Dec 27, 2016)

We are all just prisoners here of our own device ..


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 28, 2016)

Just playing with the puss  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Dec 28, 2016)

she's back!


----------



## bringthepain23 (Dec 28, 2016)

open up you're ass and show us


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 28, 2016)

Let me let you guys know. I'm here because guys that workout are aggressive and mean. I like to be humiliated and abused. So if you want phonesex I'll do anything you want. I'll stretch my holes, call you daddy, fuck my mouth. Anything. I like having a purpose and pleasing men. All my pics are posted here. I'm not writing on myself anymore. If you wanna use me message me. I'm in usa if you are in a different country don't bother  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 28, 2016)

I rate the ass a 3


----------



## VTX (Dec 28, 2016)

heavyiron said:


> I rate the ass a 3



3 At best. Long time no see Heavy. Hope you had a good Christmas


----------



## VTX (Dec 28, 2016)

That last line Mindy wrote seems oriental. Scam for sure.


----------



## VTX (Dec 28, 2016)

Bringthepain23. How much you paid too eat that ass over the phone. Did it taste like a penny. Lol


----------



## bringthepain23 (Dec 28, 2016)

VTX said:


> Bringthepain23. How much you paid too eat that ass over the phone. Did it taste like a penny. Lol


zero I dont pay


----------



## VTX (Dec 28, 2016)

Awesome


----------



## bringthepain23 (Dec 28, 2016)

I eat it weekly se does not live too far from me


----------



## CG (Dec 28, 2016)

bringthepain23 said:


> I eat it weekly se does not live too far from me



Word? What's the first digit on your zip code?


----------



## RBRB (Dec 29, 2016)

Could it be a 2


----------



## bigsean320 (Dec 29, 2016)

Take new pics, put pic an be dirty so we can talk shit, pm me if u es3

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 29, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> Let me let you guys know. I'm here because guys that workout are aggressive and mean. I like to be humiliated and abused. So if you want phonesex I'll do anything you want. I'll stretch my holes, call you daddy, fuck my mouth. Anything. I like having a purpose and pleasing men. All my pics are posted here. I'm not writing on myself anymore. If you wanna use me message me. I'm in usa if you are in a different country don't bother
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk



Kool


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> View attachment 62794
> Just playing with the puss
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk



I love pussies!


----------



## BadGas (Dec 29, 2016)

I was surprised to see OP still here .. been away a few days.. last I saw.. she was inbox'n everyone her digits.. and getting flogged on the boards for it 

Now I see new members are signing up..just to chat with her. 

I say we keep her.. and I give her a 4. Maybe a 5 if she took those pics in HD.


----------



## BadGas (Dec 29, 2016)

First I apologize in advance if Wanda Sykes is a member and offended by what I'm about to say... 



bringthepain23 said:


> ahhh heckler does you're check go to you're white power movement?



Your statement is gay  ^^^


----------



## Sherk (Dec 30, 2016)

BadGas said:


> I was surprised to see OP still here .. been away a few days.. last I saw.. she was inbox'n everyone her digits.. and getting flogged on the boards for it
> 
> Now I see new members are signing up..just to chat with her.
> 
> I say we keep her.. and I give her a 4. Maybe a 5 if she took those pics in HD.



You're generous. I give her a 2-3 at best.


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 30, 2016)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 30, 2016)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Dec 30, 2016)

that's better!


----------



## bringthepain23 (Dec 30, 2016)

I fucked her face last night


----------



## bringthepain23 (Dec 31, 2016)

she loves ATM


----------



## 85metal (Dec 31, 2016)

SO where's the rest of this album?


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 31, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk



Clean shitta, good job


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 31, 2016)

https://vimeo.com/197654689

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Dec 31, 2016)

.....


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 31, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> https://vimeo.com/197654689
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk



i don?t think thats you, you look fairer or whiter, can you write AZZA on your cheeks, if it is you, i am sorry, inbox me for sex chat lol


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 31, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> https://vimeo.com/197654689
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk



I really loved this for the quirkiness


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 31, 2016)

heavyiron said:


> I rate the ass a 3



Little harsh amigo.... Lets think of alll the asses in the world. Definately at least a 6. Now compared to r/gonewild... 3


----------



## CG (Dec 31, 2016)

Hmmmm


----------



## independent (Jan 1, 2017)

mindycandy said:


> https://vimeo.com/197654689
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


Great little ass on you. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 85metal (Jan 1, 2017)

That has to be a pretty time demanding way to clean the counter


----------



## mindycandy (Jan 1, 2017)

I was bored lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 1, 2017)

Heavy said a 3
Why tho?


----------



## mindycandy (Jan 1, 2017)

Enjoy! This the only time you guys gonna see my pussy 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Jan 1, 2017)

mindycandy said:


> Very appealing, I want a taste it and make sure it's fresh
> 
> Enjoy! This the only time you guys gonna see my pussy
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk



Very appealing, I want a taste it and make sure it's fresh


----------



## CG (Jan 1, 2017)

Well, that's nice


----------



## bigsean320 (Jan 2, 2017)

Very nice kido

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## bringthepain23 (Jan 2, 2017)

dam I would eat that for days


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 2, 2017)

Lulz at this thread! Good to see some old school imf trolling at its best.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 2, 2017)

mindycandy said:


> Enjoy! This the only time you guys gonna see my pussy
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk



hmmm I thought you got your nails done.


----------



## 85metal (Jan 2, 2017)

mindycandy said:


> I was bored lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk



Well, original


----------



## solidassears (Jan 2, 2017)

mindycandy said:


> Enjoy! This the only time you guys gonna see my pussy
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk



Just noticed, you're hiding the real money shot, the clit if where it's at girl.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 3, 2017)

tommygunz said:


> This place died when the Jews ran off the bodybuilders and left it to the lonesome losers.
> There's not a web cam fish on the face of the earth that will bring it back.
> 
> You want to bring this place back to its former glory? Bring back the juice.



Thats what i neen sayin


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 3, 2017)

mindycandy said:


> Enjoy! This the only time you guys gonna see my pussy
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk



negged for tucking the penis...


----------



## Arnold (Jan 3, 2017)

almost 12k views on this stupid fucking thread.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 3, 2017)

Prince said:


> almost 12k views on this stupid fucking thread.



I feel sick..


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 3, 2017)

is it to much to ask for a little more anus?


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 3, 2017)

azza3693 said:


> is it to much to ask for a little more anus?


someone ban this gimmick


----------



## mindycandy (Jan 3, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> someone ban this gimmick


Hey heckler the molester! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 3, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> someone ban this gimmick



I?m back bitch and i want my $2 worth of ANUS


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 3, 2017)

mindycandy said:


> Hey heckler the molester!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk



hey mindy the legendary AZZA is in the building, show me your shitchute


----------



## charley (Jan 3, 2017)

azza1971 said:


> I?m back bitch and i want my $2 worth of ANUS




.....  we can see you haven't lost your charm , what woman could resist ???


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 4, 2017)

charley said:


> .....  we can see you haven't lost your charm , what woman could resist ???



or man


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 4, 2017)

Rate my ass thread huh??  Can anyone play?


----------



## SheriV (Jan 4, 2017)

Nice buns son. Thank you for not including formica or cultured anything...


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 4, 2017)

SheriV said:


> Nice buns son. Thank you for not including formica or cultured anything...



I try to keep it tight...


Bathroom needs a remodel though.


----------



## charley (Jan 4, 2017)

..


----------



## SheriV (Jan 4, 2017)

skinnyguy180 said:


> I try to keep it tight...
> 
> 
> Bathroom needs a remodel though.




.
its within my bathroom photos rules... the fixtures and tile color reminds me of my master bath pre-housefire


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 4, 2017)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Rate my ass thread huh??  Can anyone play?



"Your cuter than most girls ive dated"


----------



## mindycandy (Jan 4, 2017)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Rate my ass thread huh??  Can anyone play?


That is a nice ass! I'd lick it  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 4, 2017)

SheriV said:


> I approve of any gimmick that gets the site moving



Mindy gimmick seems ok


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 4, 2017)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> "Your cuter than most girls ive dated"



I have been doing my weighted hip thrusts and glute bridges...


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 4, 2017)

mindycandy said:


> That is a nice ass! I'd lick it
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 4, 2017)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Rate my ass thread huh??  Can anyone play?



Damn I got competition!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mindycandy (Jan 4, 2017)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Rate my ass thread huh??  Can anyone play?


Beat this!https://vimeo.com/198137592

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 4, 2017)

Disapoint


----------



## CG (Jan 4, 2017)

X2


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 4, 2017)

I can't see the video??? Is it a penis?


----------



## CG (Jan 4, 2017)

skinnyguy180 said:


> I can't see the video??? Is it a penis?



AG hasn't had enough dicks.


----------



## SheriV (Jan 5, 2017)

is this video gonna get fixed or what


----------



## SheriV (Jan 5, 2017)

I admittedly laffed outloud at farva making tmart melt with total nonsense


----------



## CG (Jan 5, 2017)

SheriV said:


> I admittedly laffed outloud at farva making tmart melt with total nonsense



Lolwut


----------



## Intense (Jan 5, 2017)

In 26 pages I'm sure it's been pointed out. But, strong toilet bowl ring imprint on the gimmicks pic.


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 5, 2017)

mindycandy said:


> Hey heckler the molester!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


I wasnt talking about your gimmick, geezus, noobs and interwebz


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 5, 2017)

Intense said:


> In 26 pages I'm sure it's been pointed out. But, strong toilet bowl ring imprint on the gimmicks pic.


lolz, saw that too, watch out making any neg comments this gimmick will stalk you


----------



## 85metal (Jan 5, 2017)

vid still not fixed


----------



## SheriV (Jan 5, 2017)

Intense said:


> In 26 pages I'm sure it's been pointed out. But, strong toilet bowl ring imprint on the gimmicks pic.



I figured it was there for extra embellishment and impolite to point it out


----------



## mindycandy (Jan 6, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> lolz, saw that too, watch out making any neg comments this gimmick will stalk you


Like how you stalk little kids! Child molester!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Jan 6, 2017)

mindycandy said:


> Like how you stalk little kids! Child molester!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk



Don't start this again. Thanx


----------



## Intense (Jan 6, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> lolz, saw that too, watch out making any neg comments this gimmick will stalk you





5 bucks it's Azza 



SheriV said:


> I figured it was there for extra embellishment and impolite to point it out



Well lookie a wild sweetheart appears.


----------



## mindycandy (Jan 6, 2017)

SheriV said:


> Don't start this again. Thanx


Why? Everyone should know what he is

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Jan 6, 2017)

mindycandy said:


> Why? Everyone should know what he is
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk



Because a moderator asked you nicely not to


----------



## SheriV (Jan 6, 2017)

You have a super interesting IP match though


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 6, 2017)

SheriV said:


> You have a super interesting IP match though


----------



## mindycandy (Jan 6, 2017)

SheriV said:


> You have a super interesting IP match though


Ooohh a moderator... ip match oooohhh I'm so scared my pussy is dry

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Jan 6, 2017)

SheriV said:


> You have a super interesting IP match though



Do tell...


----------



## SheriV (Jan 6, 2017)

mindycandy said:


> Ooohh a moderator... ip match oooohhh I'm so scared my pussy is dry
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk



So nothings changed is what you're saying?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 6, 2017)

I don't understand where this thread has gone...


----------



## SheriV (Jan 6, 2017)

Prince said:


> I don't understand where this thread has gone...



I'd expect more nudity tbh


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 6, 2017)

SheriV said:


> I'd expect more nudity tbh



I expected fisting and blood loss. Such an anti-climax 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tommygunz (Jan 6, 2017)

SheriV said:


> Nice buns son. Thank you for not including formica or cultured anything...



This lady is all about the refined assed shit in life. 
Kinda like her.


----------



## tommygunz (Jan 6, 2017)

Prince said:


> almost 12k views on this stupid fucking thread.



So that's 3 cents a click times 2 for gay baiting. Gotta be $27 in the Jews pocket. 

Motherfucking score baller!


----------



## bringthepain23 (Jan 7, 2017)

i need the video PLEASE


----------



## Arnold (Jan 7, 2017)

bringthepain23 said:


> i need the video PLEASE



she is making it, should be posted by Monday.


----------



## BadGas (Jan 9, 2017)

This thread can't be finished.. 

We still need the video update from OP.. 
And we still need more info about IP patch from Sheri.. 

No business left unfinished..cmon ladies.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 9, 2017)

Op is gone fer good.. Sheriv Ip'd her.. tracked her down and took care of that dry pussy.


----------



## SheriV (Jan 9, 2017)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Op is gone fer good.. Sheriv Ip'd her.. tracked her down and took care of that dry pussy.



Lol


----------



## Arnold (Jan 9, 2017)

What a joke this OP was yet this thread has 16k views. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macedog24 (Jan 10, 2017)

also a few have tattoos that can be seen .  any who , I pay attention to details.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 11, 2017)

she sent me her number to to do phone sex, I?m international so passed, anyone want her number message me lol


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 11, 2017)

azza1971 said:


> she sent me her number to to do phone sex, I?m international so passed, anyone want her number message me lol



she is playing you, you are to old


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 12, 2017)

azza1971 said:


> she sent me her number to to do phone sex, I?m international so passed, anyone want her number message me lol


she pm'd everyone her number, I got it too


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 12, 2017)

Send her pizzas hopefully we can fatten her up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Intense (Jan 12, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> Send her pizzas hopefully we can fatten her up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




Finally someone making some sense


----------



## GarlicChicken (Jan 13, 2017)

Holy shit this twatwaffle is still around?


----------



## GarlicChicken (Jan 13, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> Send her pizzas hopefully we can fatten her up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Something to help with the meth problem would be a plus too


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 13, 2017)

well since I posted this one on ASF and this thread is about skinny asses why not share with my fam... This is the wife.. at a cheap beach side hotel in Santa Barbara..  GREAT TRIP! 

This is after having two kids.. Her genetics are just unfair.









................................................


----------



## SheriV (Jan 13, 2017)

Very nice skinnyguy!


----------



## bringthepain23 (Jan 13, 2017)

yo this girl  has 2 numbers  and when you call there is no voice mail


----------



## Joebad1 (Jan 13, 2017)

Lol..Somyou really called her?^^


----------



## Dante_718 (Jan 13, 2017)

What's the outcome with the ip match? She was here b4 as someone else? 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Jan 13, 2017)

All the nonsense on in this thread, made worth it, thanks to this post. 

Good for you man!



skinnyguy180 said:


> well since I posted this one on ASF and this thread is about skinny asses why not share with my fam... This is the wife.. at a cheap beach side hotel in Santa Barbara..  GREAT TRIP!
> 
> This is after having two kids.. Her genetics are just unfair.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sherk (Jan 14, 2017)

skinnyguy180 said:


> well since I posted this one on ASF and this thread is about skinny asses why not share with my fam... This is the wife.. at a cheap beach side hotel in Santa Barbara..  GREAT TRIP!
> 
> This is after having two kids.. Her genetics are just unfair.
> 
> ...



Best post in this whole thread. You have yourself a beautiful wife my man. 
I'm pretty sure I've stayed in that hotel. If I remember correctly, the set up of the hotel is more like small cottages, not the traditional hotel? I use to frequent Santa Barbara a lot and Pismo Beach.


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 14, 2017)

Sherk said:


> Best post in this whole thread. You have yourself a beautiful wife my man.
> I'm pretty sure I've stayed in that hotel. If I remember correctly, the set up of the hotel is more like small cottages, not the traditional hotel? I use to frequent Santa Barbara a lot and Pismo Beach.


I'm in SB all the time too for work. I like the best western on the cliff in pismo, bad ass view


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 14, 2017)

Dante_718 said:


> What's the outcome with the ip match? She was here b4 as someone else?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


i would like to know this too


----------



## Sherk (Jan 14, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> I'm in SB all the time too for work. I like the best western on the cliff in pismo, bad ass view



I had family in Santa Barbara and use to go to huckfest in pismo every year. I haven't been out there 5 years.


----------



## charley (Jan 14, 2017)

skinnyguy180 said:


> This is after having two kids.. Her genetics are just unfair.



... having a good loving mom is everything, having a pretty sexy mom in addition is a little more than everything !!!   ..


----------



## Lovetogetjacked (Jan 23, 2017)

LMFAO what kind of thread is this? 

Wow.


----------



## bringthepain23 (Jan 25, 2017)

Is she gone for good????


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 25, 2017)

Lovetogetjacked said:


> LMFAO what kind of thread is this?
> 
> Wow.



Negged for not posting your skinny ass


----------



## Arnold (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## SheriV (Jan 25, 2017)

little bit of meat in that sandwich!


----------



## charley (Jan 25, 2017)

SheriV said:


> little bit of meat in that sandwich!



.. Roast beef taco ...      ...


----------



## macedog24 (Jan 25, 2017)

I think mindy is Macy??.!!! 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Jan 25, 2017)

30 pages of comments and going strong.. 



macedog24 said:


> I think mindy is Macy??.!!!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Jan 26, 2017)

..IDK .. Mindy is a breath of fresh air, young chick learning the ropes.....   she just plays , trying to entertain herself..


.. we need more females hanging out here.. imho  ...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 26, 2017)

It's a dude. With a small cock. 


Sent from my jewPhone using TrannyTalk Pro


----------



## BadGas (Jan 26, 2017)

I do not disagree..



charley said:


> ..IDK .. Mindy is a breath of fresh air, young chick learning the ropes.....   she just plays , trying to entertain herself..
> 
> 
> .. we need more females hanging out here.. imho  ...


----------



## BadGas (Jan 26, 2017)

Is this good or bad 



theCaptn' said:


> It's a dude. With a small cock.
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewPhone using TrannyTalk Pro


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Jan 26, 2017)

Maybe it a dude with a small cock and a badge. 

GrAnabolic.is
GrAnabolic@gmail.com


----------



## GarlicChicken (Jan 26, 2017)

Johnjohn1977 said:


> Maybe it a dude with a small cock and a badge.
> 
> GrAnabolic.is
> GrAnabolic@gmail.com


Definitely a good possibility. Or a crackhead that wants free crack


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 26, 2017)

charley said:


> ..IDK .. Mindy is a breath of fresh air, young chick learning the ropes.....   she just plays , trying to entertain herself..
> 
> 
> .. we need more females hanging out here.. imho  ...


its a dude with several other gimmick accounts


----------



## charley (Jan 26, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> its a dude with several other gimmick accounts



.. how do you know who anybody is here ??    most posters want to have people locked up, people of color, people who have a different religion then they do, or are gay....it's disgusting !!    .. I don't care if she's a he, the few times I spoke with her [or him] , she [or him] was very polite and funny...    polite & funny is a thing we're not getting much of here in AG, we need more women & it would help if the men did not chase them away...

Guys want the females to show their ass, tits & pussies, then when the female indulges & posts some pics, she called a 'fucking whore'..men crave attention , as do women, but there exists a double standard when it comes to displaying nude pics....


----------



## SheriV (Jan 26, 2017)

you went full feminist rant (ok- like 1/8 feminist rant)


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Jan 26, 2017)

charley said:


> .. how do you know who anybody is here ??    most posters want to have people locked up, people of color, people who have a different religion then they do, or are gay....it's disgusting !!    .. I don't care if she's a he, the few times I spoke with her [or him] , she [or him] was very polite and funny...    polite & funny is a thing we're not getting much of here in AG, we need more women & it would help if the men did not chase them away...
> 
> Guys want the females to show their ass, tits & pussies, then when the female indulges & posts some pics, she called a 'fucking whore'..men crave attention , as do women, but there exists a double standard when it comes to displaying nude pics....


I feel like you should make me a sammich or something after that post. 

GrAnabolic.is
GrAnabolic@gmail.com


----------



## bigsean320 (Jan 26, 2017)

I def want to see the blondes tits an I sides ass shit, it mite be thicker

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## macedog24 (Jan 26, 2017)

changed

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Jan 26, 2017)

Johnjohn1977 said:


> I feel like you should make me a sammich or something after that post.



   here's something for you to nibble on


----------



## Arnold (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Lionhart (Jan 28, 2017)

Absolutely beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Jan 28, 2017)

Prince said:


>



See this diffusion tactic works here .it doesn't on the other place. That why I gave up on it


----------



## BadGas (Jan 29, 2017)

That makes me not want to eat anything on a bun again, ever.. 



charley said:


> here's something for you to nibble on


----------



## SheriV (Jan 29, 2017)

you're crazy- thats a good lookin cock...plenty of the guys here think its dreamy


----------



## BadGas (Jan 29, 2017)

Maybe there's a chance it is, but without the mustard.. 



SheriV said:


> you're crazy- thats a good lookin cock...plenty of the guys here think its dreamy


----------



## NoOneAround (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## vortrit (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## BadGas (Nov 19, 2017)

I was thinking fresh bread n ketchup  .. Mustard's for sausages.



vortrit said:


> View attachment 65134


----------



## vortrit (Nov 20, 2017)

BadGas said:


> I was thinking fresh bread n ketchup  .. Mustard's for sausages.



So you're saying the McRib is back!? God, I fucking hope so!


----------



## charley (Nov 20, 2017)

BadGas said:


> I was thinking fresh bread n ketchup  .. Mustard's for sausages.



....  Mustard & hotdogs go together like Putin & trumpski  ....     ....


----------



## Arnold (Nov 20, 2017)

charley said:


> here's something for you to nibble on



it figures you posted this.


----------



## mindycandy (Nov 24, 2017)

Prince said:


> it figures you posted this.


Looks yummy

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Nov 24, 2017)

mindycandy said:


> Looks yummy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Charley agrees with you.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 25, 2017)

Prince said:


> Charley agrees with you.



He needs to quit posting pics of his dad's penis though. It's kind of weird.


----------

